# Canine Dewormer May be a Cancer Cure



## Eddie_T (May 12, 2022)

This is an interesting article. It's important to note that such cures may not work for everyone (as is the use of ivermectin to cure COVID).

THE CONSOLIDATED STORY PUBLISHED AS ONE ENTRY FOR EASE OF USE ON MOBIL


----------



## Eddie_T (May 19, 2022)

Suspicions confirmed;

*So why didn’t the Fenbendazole protocol elicit any interest in the press, the medical community or the government?*
While you and I know that implementing low-cost natural therapy seems to be just what thIs country needs. There is greater and more evil forces at work.

The medical industrial complex, the pharmaceutical companies, the medical colleges, and the medical workers are making trillions (not billions but trillions). Big money has vastly exaggerated their confirmation bias. They accept what confirms their beliefs and reject what undermines their beliefs.
Fenbendazole Plus Supplements, A Cancer Cure? - Vitality Science


----------



## Krich (May 30, 2022)

Having spent years in sales and marketing.... one thing I've learned is the powers that be always seek to spin things in such a way as to created power and wealth for themselves.

So in the end, it's all about them making money and setting things up so you need them... so they can make mo money.

It's always amazing to see how many people don't understand this.


----------



## Flyover (May 31, 2022)

While weakly true, it doesn't seem true enough to support the claim (that we would have dirt cheap, highly effective medicine including cures for cancer if not for those evil cigar-chomping fatcats in the medical industry). Greed and power might be one of the reasons medicines are expensive and why we don't have cures for every well-known disease, but there are lots of other reasons too, some of which the medical industry has little/no control, some of which nobody has any control.

It makes people feel better to be able to point at a single source of a problem and lay the blame squarely there. Makes you feel smart and in-the-know too. This is what attracts people to conspiracy theories: the feeling of having regained some control and power over a chaotic situation in which they are powerless.

Not saying everything in that article is false, just that if an article ever says "this one reason explains everything" then you can be sure many other things are being left out.


----------



## Eddie_T (May 31, 2022)

Actually the system that protects us requires years of costly testing so a cheap medication can never make the cut. If we abandoned that system we would enter the snake oil era again. However that doesn't mean that those pursuing the cheap meds that show promise are quacks. In my case I pay attention to off label medications however if they are also prescription then I would be stymied and doctors are afraid to venture outside the box as they might be attacked by the government, the AMA or sued for malpractice. I currently seem to have resolved some sun damaged skin issues using topical fenbendazole paste and diclofenac sodium gel. The fenbendazole is less that prescription strength but I overcame that obstacle that by applying it more frequently.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 2, 2022)

I cut down a 3 ft high squirrel planted black walnut with about 6 leaf fronds. I am drying the leaves to use for tea. Who knows what I might be able to cure. I may experiment with the spent tea leaves as well.

There is an outspoken expert on repurposing medications in Israel that is a man after my own heart. Here is just one statement from his blog page that fits the FDA, many of my friends and some on these forums;
​"It was a revelation; that someone may prefer to continue suffering at the hands of “experts” rather than be cured by a (potential) charlatan. And this is the key here—it would seem that Natalie was happy to be cured by Dr. Goodley only so long as he was part of the established expert inner circle."​​​To read more about Moshe visit his blog or the other links at the top of his webpage;  In Experts We Trust - Moshe Rogosnitzky


----------



## Krich (Jun 3, 2022)

> If we abandoned that system we would enter the snake oil era



What we have now IS the snake oil era!

At best, today's medical science is experimental and very similar to rolling the dice in Vegas... sometimes you get well and sometimes you die.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 3, 2022)

*This thread reminds me of the laetrile craze of the 1960's and 70's,* where desperate people traveled to Tiajuana, Mexico for a "miracle" cure.  Steve McQueen was one of them.

*By Barron H. Lerner, NY Times,, Nov. 15, 2005*

Steve McQueen's death 25 years ago this month ended a bizarre drama in which he surreptitiously traveled to Mexico for an unorthodox cancer treatment.  The medical profession largely derided McQueen as a victim of fraud, but to some people with cancer, his pursuit of an alternative treatment seemed heroic. What lessons does his unconventional journey provide today?

McQueen first developed a cough in 1978. By the next year, when he was 49, he was having difficulty breathing. Finally, in December 1979, doctors made the diagnosis: mesothelioma, an incurable cancer of the lining of the lungs usually related to asbestos exposure. McQueen, an avid car racer, may have been exposed by wearing racing suits.

His doctors gave him a gloomy prognosis, but they treated him with radiotherapy and chemotherapy to try to shrink the cancer. He kept the diagnosis a secret from all but his closest friends.

But on March 11, 1980, The National Enquirer published an article titled "Steve McQueen's Heroic Battle Against Terminal Cancer." McQueen continued to deny the rumors.

When his doctors told him they had run out of options, McQueen secretly met with Dr. William D. Kelley, a dentist and orthodontist who had devised a controversial treatment regimen he claimed had cured his own pancreatic cancer.

Dr. Kelley had been blacklisted by the American Cancer Society and had his license suspended in Texas. But McQueen was interested in the treatment, which was based on the notion that cancers arose and grew from a lack of enough pancreatic enzymes.

In July 1980, McQueen secretly traveled to Rosarita Beach, Mexico, to be treated by Mexican and American doctors using Dr. Kelley's regimen. He received not only pancreatic enzymes but 50 daily vitamins and minerals, massages, prayer sessions, psychotherapy, coffee enemas and injections of a cell preparation made from sheep and cattle fetuses. McQueen was also given laetrile, a controversial alternative treatment made from apricot pits.

In October, after being tracked down by The National Enquirer, McQueen issued a statement saying he had mesothelioma and was in treatment in Mexico. A week later, Mexican television played an audio message from McQueen in which he said he was recovering. "Mexico is showing the world a new way of fighting cancer through nonspecific metabolic therapies," he said, adding, "Thank you for helping to save my life."

Cancer organizations were horrified, warning that McQueen's supposed recovery was a hoax. One doctor called the treatment "rank quackery." But others wanted to hear what McQueen and his new doctors had to say. At a press conference, one Mexican physician claimed that 85 to 90 percent of his patients had improved with Dr. Kelley's treatment. Twelve patients who said they were cured by Dr. Kelley attended as well.

McQueen's resurrection was short-lived. On Nov. 6, 1980, doctors operated to remove cancerous masses from his abdomen and neck. He withstood the surgery, but he died the next day.

*In short, don't fall for medical hoaxes and "miracle" cures.  *Ivermectin is a recent example.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 3, 2022)

*



			In short, don't fall for medical hoaxes and "miracle" cures.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Ivermectin is a recent example.


That's your viewpoint but let's face the facts. Here's an excerpt from NCBI on the subject of ivermectin and its efficacy

There is also evidence emerging from countries where ivermectin has been implemented. For example, Peru had a very high death toll from COVID-19 early on in the pandemic.128 Based on observational evidence, the Peruvian government approved ivermectin for use against COVID-19 in May 2020.128 After implementation, death rates in 8 states were reduced between 64% and 91% over a two-month period.128 Another analysis of Peruvian data from 24 states with early ivermectin deployment has reported a drop in excess deaths of 59% at 30+ days and of 75% at 45+ days.129 However, factors such as change in behavior, social distancing, and face-mask use could have played a role in this reduction.​Other considerations related to the use of ivermectin treatment in the COVID-19 pandemic include people's values and preferences, equity implications, acceptability, and feasibility.130 None of the identified reviews specifically discussed these criteria in relation to ivermectin. However, in health care decision making, evidence on effectiveness is seldom taken in isolation without considering these factors. Ultimately, if ivermectin is to be more widespread in its implementation, then some considerations are needed related to these decision-making criteria specified in the GRADE-DECIDE framework.130​There are numerous emerging ongoing clinical trials assessing ivermectin for COVID-19. The trade-off with policy and potential implementation based on evidence synthesis reviews and/or RCTs will vary considerably from country to country. Certain South American countries, Indian states, and, more recently, Slovakia and other countries in Europe have implemented its use for COVID-19.129,131,132,133,134 A recent survey of global trends118 documents usage worldwide. Despite ivermectin being a low-cost medication in many countries globally, the apparent shortage of economic evaluations indicates that economic evidence on ivermectin for treatment and prophylaxis of SARS-CoV-2 is currently lacking. This may impact more on LMICs that are potentially waiting for guidance from organizations like the WHO.​Given the evidence of efficacy, safety, low cost, and current death rates, ivermectin is likely to have an impact on health and economic outcomes of the pandemic across many countries. Ivermectin is not a new and experimental drug with an unknown safety profile. It is a WHO “Essential Medicine” already used in several different indications, in colossal cumulative volumes. Corticosteroids have become an accepted standard of care in COVID-19, based on a single RCT of dexamethasone.1 If a single RCT is sufficient for the adoption of dexamethasone, then a fortiori the evidence of 2 dozen RCTs supports the adoption of ivermectin.​Ivermectin is likely to be an equitable, acceptable, and feasible global intervention against COVID-19. Health professionals should strongly consider its use, in both treatment and prophylaxis.​​


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 3, 2022)

*This thread reminds me of the laetrile craze of the 1960's and 70's,* where desperate people traveled to Tiajuana, Mexico for a "miracle" cure.  Steve McQueen was one of them.

*By Barron H. Lerner, NY Times,, Nov. 15, 2005*

Steve McQueen's death 25 years ago this month ended a bizarre drama in which he surreptitiously traveled to Mexico for an unorthodox cancer treatment.  The medical profession largely derided McQueen as a victim of fraud, but to some people with cancer, his pursuit of an alternative treatment seemed heroic. What lessons does his unconventional journey provide today?

McQueen first developed a cough in 1978. By the next year, when he was 49, he was having difficulty breathing. Finally, in December 1979, doctors made the diagnosis: mesothelioma, an incurable cancer of the lining of the lungs usually related to asbestos exposure. McQueen, an avid car racer, may have been exposed by wearing racing suits.

His doctors gave him a gloomy prognosis, but they treated him with radiotherapy and chemotherapy to try to shrink the cancer. He kept the diagnosis a secret from all but his closest friends.

But on March 11, 1980, The National Enquirer published an article titled "Steve McQueen's Heroic Battle Against Terminal Cancer." McQueen continued to deny the rumors.

When his doctors told him they had run out of options, McQueen secretly met with Dr. William D. Kelley, a dentist and orthodontist who had devised a controversial treatment regimen he claimed had cured his own pancreatic cancer.

Dr. Kelley had been blacklisted by the American Cancer Society and had his license suspended in Texas. But McQueen was interested in the treatment, which was based on the notion that cancers arose and grew from a lack of enough pancreatic enzymes.

In July 1980, McQueen secretly traveled to Rosarita Beach, Mexico, to be treated by Mexican and American doctors using Dr. Kelley's regimen. He received not only pancreatic enzymes but 50 daily vitamins and minerals, massages, prayer sessions, psychotherapy, coffee enemas and injections of a cell preparation made from sheep and cattle fetuses. McQueen was also given laetrile, a controversial alternative treatment made from apricot pits.

In October, after being tracked down by The National Enquirer, McQueen issued a statement saying he had mesothelioma and was in treatment in Mexico. A week later, Mexican television played an audio message from McQueen in which he said he was recovering. "Mexico is showing the world a new way of fighting cancer through nonspecific metabolic therapies," he said, adding, "Thank you for helping to save my life."

Cancer organizations were horrified, warning that McQueen's supposed recovery was a hoax. One doctor called the treatment "rank quackery." But others wanted to hear what McQueen and his new doctors had to say. At a press conference, one Mexican physician claimed that 85 to 90 percent of his patients had improved with Dr. Kelley's treatment. Twelve patients who said they were cured by Dr. Kelley attended as well.

McQueen's resurrection was short-lived. On Nov. 6, 1980, doctors operated to remove cancerous masses from his abdomen and neck. He withstood the surgery, but he died the next day.

*In short, don't fall for medical hoaxes and "miracle" cures.  *Ivermectin is a recent example.


Eddie_T said:


> That's your viewpoint but let's face the facts. Here's an excerpt from NCBI on the subject of ivermectin and its efficacy
> 
> There is also evidence emerging from countries where ivermectin has been implemented. For example, Peru had a very high death toll from COVID-19 early on in the pandemic.128 Based on observational evidence, the Peruvian government approved ivermectin for use against COVID-19 in May 2020.128 After implementation, death rates in 8 states were reduced between 64% and 91% over a two-month period.128 Another analysis of Peruvian data from 24 states with early ivermectin deployment has reported a drop in excess deaths of 59% at 30+ days and of 75% at 45+ days.129 However, factors such as change in behavior, social distancing, and face-mask use could have played a role in this reduction.​Other considerations related to the use of ivermectin treatment in the COVID-19 pandemic include people's values and preferences, equity implications, acceptability, and feasibility.130 None of the identified reviews specifically discussed these criteria in relation to ivermectin. However, in health care decision making, evidence on effectiveness is seldom taken in isolation without considering these factors. Ultimately, if ivermectin is to be more widespread in its implementation, then some considerations are needed related to these decision-making criteria specified in the GRADE-DECIDE framework.130​There are numerous emerging ongoing clinical trials assessing ivermectin for COVID-19. The trade-off with policy and potential implementation based on evidence synthesis reviews and/or RCTs will vary considerably from country to country. Certain South American countries, Indian states, and, more recently, Slovakia and other countries in Europe have implemented its use for COVID-19.129,131,132,133,134 A recent survey of global trends118 documents usage worldwide. Despite ivermectin being a low-cost medication in many countries globally, the apparent shortage of economic evaluations indicates that economic evidence on ivermectin for treatment and prophylaxis of SARS-CoV-2 is currently lacking. This may impact more on LMICs that are potentially waiting for guidance from organizations like the WHO.​Given the evidence of efficacy, safety, low cost, and current death rates, ivermectin is likely to have an impact on health and economic outcomes of the pandemic across many countries. Ivermectin is not a new and experimental drug with an unknown safety profile. It is a WHO “Essential Medicine” already used in several different indications, in colossal cumulative volumes. Corticosteroids have become an accepted standard of care in COVID-19, based on a single RCT of dexamethasone.1 If a single RCT is sufficient for the adoption of dexamethasone, then a fortiori the evidence of 2 dozen RCTs supports the adoption of ivermectin.​Ivermectin is likely to be an equitable, acceptable, and feasible global intervention against COVID-19. Health professionals should strongly consider its use, in both treatment and prophylaxis.​​



*Unfortunately, you quoted old information on ivermectin and Covid - from an article posted in 2020.*   Here is the source:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ermectin_and_COVID-19_Infection_Fatality_Rate

As this 2020 article noted, "_There are numerous emerging ongoing clinical trials assessing ivermectin for COVID-19. "  _The largest study, in Brazil, is now complete.  See;

Effect of Early Treatment with Ivermectin among Patients with Covid-19 | NEJM

This highlights the need to check the details on medical information.  Thanks to the internet and Google, it is now easy to find a wide range of claims and 'studies' that may appear legitimate.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 3, 2022)

That does not negate the data. This is also quite interesting;

IVM not only has strong effects on parasites but also has potential antiviral effects. IVM can inhibit the replication of flavivirus by targeting the NS3 helicase [17]; it also blocks the nuclear transport of viral proteins by acting on α/β-mediated nuclear transport and exerts antiviral activity against the HIV-1 and dengue viruses [18]. Recent studies have also pointed out that it has a promising inhibitory effect on the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which has caused a global outbreak in 2020 [19]. In addition, IVM shows potential for clinical application in asthma [20] and neurological diseases [21]. Recently scientists have discovered that IVM has a strong anticancer effect.


Since the first report that IVM could reverse tumor multidrug resistance (MDR) in 1996 [22], a few relevant studies have emphasized the potential use of IVM as a new cancer


treatment [[23], [24], [25], [26], [27]]. Despite the large number of related studies, there are still some key issues that have not been resolved. First of all, the specific mechanism of IVM-mediated cytotoxicity in tumor cells is unclear; it may be related to the effect of IVM on various signaling pathways, but it is not very clear overall. Second, IVM seems to induce mixed cell death in tumor cells, which is also a controversial issue. Therefore, this review summarized the latest findings on the anticancer effect of IVM and discussed the mechanism of the inhibition of tumor proliferation and the way that IVM induces tumor programmed cell death to provide a theoretical basis for the use of IVM as a potential anticancer drug. As the cost of the research and development of new anticancer drugs continues to increase, drug repositioning has become increasingly important. Drug repositioning refers to the development of new drug indications that have been approved for clinical use [28]. For some older drugs that are widely used for their original indications and have clinical data and safety information, drug repositioning allows them to be developed via a cheaper and faster cycle and to be used more effectively in clinical use clinically [29]. Here, we systematically summarized the anticancer effect and mechanism of IVM, which is of great significance for the repositioning of IVM for cancer treatment.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 3, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> That does not negate the data. This is also quite interesting;
> 
> IVM not only has strong effects on parasites but also has potential antiviral effects. IVM can inhibit the replication of flavivirus by targeting the NS3 helicase [17]; it also blocks the nuclear transport of viral proteins by acting on α/β-mediated nuclear transport and exerts antiviral activity against the HIV-1 and dengue viruses [18]. Recent studies have also pointed out that it has a promising inhibitory effect on the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which has caused a global outbreak in 2020 [19]. In addition, IVM shows potential for clinical application in asthma [20] and neurological diseases [21]. Recently scientists have discovered that IVM has a strong anticancer effect.
> 
> ...



*Read some more current science  re ivermectin and Covid *- rather than speculation masquerading as science.  Actual double-blind studies are the only way to determine if any drug is effective:.  The same is true for cancer:

Flawed ivermectin preprint highlights challenges of COVID drug studies

Efficacy of Ivermectin on Disease Progression in Patients With COVID-19

Unethical studies of ivermectin for covid-19

Ivermectin Doesn’t Help Treat COVID-19, Large Study Finds

Ivermectin futile for mild to moderate COVID-19, study finds


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 3, 2022)

IMV has progressed to clinical trials. Of course that doesn't mean it will be approved. At present people are cautioned not to take it unless they are participating in a trial. People always pop out of the woodwork to proclaim quackery as noted by Moshe Rogosnitzky;

"It was a revelation; that someone may prefer to continue suffering at the hands of “experts” rather than be cured by a (potential) charlatan. And this is the key here—it would seem that Natalie was happy to be cured by Dr. Goodley only so long as he was part of the established expert inner circle."​​The FDA removed its approval of antimalarial drugs for COVID but a doctor friend of mine told me he relieved symptoms symptoms for three people using them. He said if I showed any symptoms to call him. I didn't take the jab because of fetal cell line complicity.

As for me my main interest in cancer cures is to prevent sun damaged skin from becoming cancerous. I theorize that anything that kills or prevents cancer cell growth in a petri dish might also perform well as a topical agent.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 3, 2022)

*Large clinical trials of ivermectin have been COMPLETED for COVID and ivermectin was proven ineffective *see the links I previously sent you, above -- in response to your outdated quote from a small 2020 study.  Anecdotal healthcare claims, even from a physician, are notoriously inaccurate.  That is why large double-blind studies are the only 'gold' standard in healthcare.

*Ivermectin is in the process of being studied related to a number of types of cancer. * You can see the four current studies at:  https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?cond=cancer&term=ivermectin&cntry=&state=&city=&dist=&Search=Search

*The best solution to prevent Covid infection, serious illness and death is widely available, free and tested* in hundreds of millions of people with excellent, documented results:  mRNA vaccines like Pfizer / BioNTech and Moderna.  Few drugs on the planet have been tested so widely in such large and diverse populations and many locations.  My wife and I have had 4 shots each.  

*NO, mRNA vaccines were not developed with nor contain fetal cells.  *This is disinformation / myth promoted by antivaxxers.  See the answer to this question and many other myths about COVID vaccines:  https://www.mayoclinichealthsystem.org/hometown-health/featured-topic/covid-19-vaccine-myths-debunked 

*Your theory about topical drugs for cancer prevention:  *Your theory, unfortunately, does not hold water.  "In vitro" studies (e.g. in a petri dish) often do not produce "in vivo" results with a wide range of drugs.  Even studies in other species, e.g. mice, often do not work in humans.   The many failed trials of Alzheimers drugs are a perfect example.  Again, read some science:  https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26778084/   This is a key reason that drug testing is so complex and costly.  

*The best way to prevent skin cancer *is to (a) stay out of the sun, (b) always wear sun glasses in the sun (because your eyes can get cancer too), (c) wear sun-proof clothing, and (d) wear sun block with a high SPF rating.   This is true at any age, from child to an elder with sun-damaged skin.

*In short, it is not a good idea to* (1) Try to be an untrained clinical researcher and broadcast unfounded ideas, (2) Do not listen to / read 'pop medicine' advice, so easily available on the internet.

*It is a good idea to research medical issues on the internet,* because your physician is too busy to keep up with everything.  You have to be diligent and careful about the sites you select, however.  Most ".com" sites are immediately suspect, because they have a profit motive.  ".org" and ".edu" sites are best.  Plus you need to learn more about clinical trials, which are definitely "not created equal".  Early "trials" with ivermectin and COVID are a great example.  Researchers can be swayed by funding from key clients.  Today, potential biases must be reported, e.g. funding from a tobacco company.  But some researchers fall prey to greed and fail to report bias.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 3, 2022)

The success rate of chemo is so low that I suspect if it were not already approved it would be considered quackery. I was striving to help a friend whose husband had been given up to die. Unfortunately he passed before we could gather materials for the fenbendazole protocol.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 3, 2022)

*Again, do some research on legitimate scientific / medical sites *before you broadcast you personal opinions and anecdotal stories.  Both are misleading, and I am sure that is not your intent.   Cancer survivorship has, fortunately, increased significantly over the past 50 years - thanks to advances in real medical science.  See:

https://www.cancer.org/content/dam/cancer-org/research/cancer-facts-and-statistics/cancer-treatment-and-survivorship-facts-and-figures/cancer-treatment-and-survivorship-facts-and-figures-2019-2021.pdf

https://cancercontrol.cancer.gov/ocs/statistics#stats

https://progressreport.cancer.gov/after/survival


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 3, 2022)

You apply disingenuous arguments. The rationale for my using lab data for skin cancer or its precursors is that an isolated lesion is closer to a lab situation.

All COVID-19 jabs have a connection to fetal cell lines either being used in vaccine development or testing. I did not say that fetal cells were injected so that argument is also disingenuous. IOW apples and oranges.

Double blind studies may be the gold standard but in clinical trials some people are helped and some or not. If one happens to fall into the category of being helped it matters not to that individual that others were not helped. For example Vitamin-C is said not to prevent the common cold yet it has worked for me for so many decades that I have forgotten the misery of the experience.

If the fenbendazole protocol helps some and hurts none then it's certainly worth a try. I wouldn't hesitate to try it were I diagnosed with cancer. In the case of topical application I am happy to say I am pleased with the results. Did I cure a carcinoma or merely an actinic keratosis that might have developed into a carcinoma. Frankly I don't care. Advice to stay out of the sun may be good but I can't go back to my youth to apply the advice.

People need to know the options and have the freedom to make choices. I use NCBI to find info on anything I read on a .com site and make informed decisions. I do not lurk on forums and attack people who have found alternative paths as some are prone to do. One can google whatever position they want to support but I have been successful in veering from the standard of care especially in the case of wound care.

I hope you are enjoying your rants and google searches but I am not impressed. I am results oriented.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

People that use natural methods for treatments as opposed to chemicals from publicly traded companies fare much better. Chemo kills every single patient. Said patient may go into "remission" because the cancer isn't detectable anymore, but their entire immune system is GONE. The next time their cancer cells get active, since we all have cancer cells as part of life, they are DONE FOR.

You can't Napalm the body with chemicals that destroy everything and hope to survive.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

Again, why don't you research medical issues on legitimate sites before you post?  NCBI is a good source, by you need to study, evaluate and compare the articles / studies on their website -- and (key point) wait for peer review.  Every researcher makes mistakes  - some egregious - and peer review is an essential step in the process.


Spicoli43 said:


> People that use natural methods for treatments as opposed to chemicals from publicly traded companies fare much better. Chemo kills every single patient. Said patient may go into "remission" because the cancer isn't detectable anymore, but their entire immune system is GONE. The next time their cancer cells get active, since we all have cancer cells as part of life, they are DONE FOR.
> 
> You can't Napalm the body with chemicals that destroy everything and hope to survive.



*You made a broad claim with zero evidence - and there is none. * Effective treatments for cancer always require modern medical technology; there are no effective "natural" treatments or miracle cures.  This doesn't prevent hucksters from marketing "miracle" cures to desperate people  For example, have you read about Harry M. Hoxsey and the Hoxsey Cancer Treatment?  You can still buy a copy of his book:




See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoxsey_Therapy#History


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

There is hundreds of natural cures for everything. Allopathic QUACKS that use CHEMICALS KILL ALL of their patients. 

Every single drug commercial has 14 ways it can KILL OR MAIM you everyday and twice on Sunday, and you sit there and spout off like you know something. YOU DON'T.

If you can't figure out that Turmeric is less toxic than CHEMOTHERAPY that has a BIOHAZARD label on it, then you don't get your recommended dose of smart flakes too often, do you?

Either that or you're a Pharma troll.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

If one has cancer he might not want (or have the time) to wait years for peer review. My wife's internist said with respect to alternative (or off-label) meds try it, if it works fine, if not walk away. Even for meds that never get approval there is usually a percentage that the med works for. With the low percentage that chemo works for I am surprised that it got approval. I think less than 3% of people that are treated with chemo survive past the five year marker. I suspect it couldn't meet today's approval requirements and is merely grandfathered in. I don't advocate harmful remedies and the fenbendazole protocol does no harm. 

Peer pressure has been used to squelch promising cancer cures. The costly path to approval has suppressed others. Maybe not always a conspiracy but a cheap cancer cure is not going to be able to pay its way through the system. It will have to depend upon doctors who are willing to think outside the box and take the risk. Unfortunately there are many people who are ready and willing to brand a pioneer in treatment as a charlatan thus Moshe's comment;

"It was a revelation; that someone may prefer to continue suffering at the hands of “experts” rather than be cured by a (potential) charlatan. And this is the key here—it would seem that Natalie was happy to be cured by Dr. Goodley only so long as he was part of the established expert inner circle."​
Bottom line, I have found something that works and maybe I can help someone else. I also do well in controlling glucose levels and BP but that's another story. Heck, I even write my own eyeglass prescriptions but I recognize that everyman may not have my moxie.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

*Wrong again.  *There are a number of helpful natural substances, e.g.  tumeric with beneficial properties.  Cannabinoids are also proving to be helpful for chronic pain, sleep problems  etc.- and can replace pharmaceutical products in some cases.  

*There are not, however, real 'natural treatments' for serious conditions like cancer, heart disease, etc.. * Everyone reading this thread who has cancer or knows someone with cancer should avoid 'miracle' cures, designed to appeal to desperation and empty your wallet.  Start with the American Cancer Society website:

*https://www.cancer.org*


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

ACTUAL Doctors that treat patients with proven remedies that go back to the beginning of time either wind up with a hole in their chest floating in a river or lose their "Medical" license.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Wrong again.  *There are a number of helpful natural substances, e.g.  tumeric with beneficial properties.  Cannabinoids are also proving to be helpful for chronic pain, sleep problems  etc.- and can replace pharmaceutical products in some cases.
> 
> *There are not, however, real 'natural treatments' for serious conditions like cancer, heart disease, etc.. * Everyone reading this thread who has cancer or knows someone with cancer should avoid 'miracle' cures, designed to appeal to desperation and empty your wallet.  Start with the American Cancer Society website:
> 
> *https://www.cancer.org*



Every medical condition has TONS of natural treatments. Listing the "American Cancer Society" as a source is hilarious at best and it elicits the obvious conclusion that you are absolutely clueless OR a Pharma troll. 

Pick one.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

Bump

If one has cancer he might not want (or have the time) to wait years for peer review. My wife's internist said with respect to alternative (or off-label) meds try it, if it works fine, if not walk away. Even for meds that never get approval there is usually a percentage that the med works for. With the low percentage that chemo works for I am surprised that it got approval. I think less than 3% of people that are treated with chemo survive past the five year marker. I suspect it couldn't meet today's approval requirements and is merely grandfathered in. I don't advocate harmful remedies and the fenbendazole protocol does no harm.

Peer pressure has been used to squelch promising cancer cures. The costly path to approval has suppressed others. Maybe not always a conspiracy but a cheap cancer cure is not going to be able to pay its way through the system. It will have to depend upon doctors who are willing to think outside the box and take the risk. Unfortunately there are many people who are ready and willing to brand a pioneer in treatment as a charlatan thus Moshe's comment;
​"It was a revelation; that someone may prefer to continue suffering at the hands of “experts” rather than be cured by a (potential) charlatan. And this is the key here—it would seem that Natalie was happy to be cured by Dr. Goodley only so long as he was part of the established expert inner circle."​​Bottom line, I have found something that works and maybe I can help someone else. I also do well in controlling glucose levels and BP but that's another story. Heck, I even write my own eyeglass prescriptions but I recognize that everyman may not have my moxie.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

Just thinking  ·  ·  ·  the troll said to avoid cures designed to appeal to desperation and empty your wallet. That seems like a boost for the Fenbendazole Protocol since it does no harm and doesn't empty the wallet. In addition it has helped people where other treatments have failed. Of course my personal test of topical fenbendazole application would be branded as anecdotal but who cares if it works? BTW it shows promise for eradicating skin tags as well.

I am wondering if antimalarial drugs or ivermectin as antivirals could lessen the symptoms of the common cold? I can't test that theory since vitamin-C works as a preventative for me.

Since the thread has already been hijacked by the troll I will venture a bit further off topic. At a gathering of friends I made a comment regarding whether my drink of choice (tonic water with a limeade splash) contained enough quinine to offer COVID protection. A friend said probably not but it would guard against leg cramps. Since I haven't had leg cramps at night for a long time I decided to look for correlation. NCBI said no evidence to support the claim so I forgot about it. Last week my son said his wife got him some tonic water because he had been experiencing leg cramps at night. He said it has worked. Since we share DNA I suspect he and I fall into the realm of those that tonic water helps. I still wonder if it offers any COVID protection in conjunction with my daily intake of 3000 mg vitamin-C?


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 4, 2022)

One of the best ways to avoid cancer is to avoid addictions... Steve McQueen's cancer was probably from smoking... but many people love their addictions more than life...


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> Just thinking  ·  ·  ·  the troll said to avoid cures designed to appeal to desperation and empty your wallet. That seems like a boost for the Fenbendazole Protocol since it does no harm and doesn't empty the wallet. In addition it has helped people where other treatments have failed. Of course my personal test of topical fenbendazole application would be branded as anecdotal but who cares if it works? BTW it shows promise for eradicating skin tags as well.
> 
> I am wondering if antimalarial drugs or ivermectin as antivirals could lessen the symptoms of the common cold? I can't test that theory since vitamin-C works as a preventative for me.
> 
> Since the thread has already been hijacked by the troll I will venture a bit further off topic. At a gathering of friends I made a comment regarding whether my drink of choice (tonic water with a limeade splash) contained enough quinine to offer COVID protection. A friend said probably not but it would guard against leg cramps. Since I haven't had leg cramps at night for a long time I decided to look for correlation. NCBI said no evidence to support the claim so I forgot about it. Last week my son said his wife got him some tonic water because he had been experiencing leg cramps at night. He said it has worked. Since we share DNA I suspect he and I fall into the realm of those that tonic water helps. I still wonder if it offers any COVID protection in conjunction with my daily intake of 3000 mg vitamin-C?



Anecdotal can be used for anything, and it can get as detailed as figuring out which SNP you are and finding out how people in your SNP react to __________. Anecdotal is the Pharma Trolls' first comeback to everything natural that works because like all trolls, they don't have any actual knowledge of the subject matter. 

I had a cancer like skin lesion, black and irregular. I cut it open, dampened the blood with a cloth, applied Peroxide and bandaged it up. Within a few days it was gone. If it was skin cancer, so be it. It could have been anything else surfacing on the skin. One thing I wasn't going to do is go talk to the Allopathic Quacks about it. 

If you take 3G of Vitamin C a day, you will probably never have a regular cold, Covid or anything else fauci and gates invent.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 4, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> One of the best ways to avoid cancer is to avoid addictions... Steve McQueen's cancer was probably from smoking... but many people love their addictions more than life...



Yeah, but smoking doesn't really apply these days with the massive levels of pollution, electric pollution etc.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

Spicoli43 said:


> If you take 3G of Vitamin C a day, you will probably never have a regular cold, Covid or anything else fauci and gates invent.


I have taken 1000 mg of vitamin-C b.i.d. for years. I upped it to 1000 mg t.i.d.  when I decided not to take the jab.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> One of the best ways to avoid cancer is to avoid addictions... Steve McQueen's cancer was probably from smoking... but many people love their addictions more than life...



*Steve McQueen died of mesothelioma, which is caused the exposure to asbestos.  *His physician thought he was probably exposed in the fire-resistant suits McQueen wore when he was racing - which contained asbestos back then.  Subsequently, researchers believe McQueen was exposed during his time in the Marine Corps, from 1947 to 1950 where he worked aboard ships and in shipyards - where asbestos was commonly used at the time.  See:

https://www.mesothelioma.com/blog/steve-mcqueen-and-mesothelioma-an-actor-and-veterans-last-battle


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

*Vitamins and other supplements will not prevent you from catching COVID. * This is particularly true with the latest Omicron variants, which are extremely communicable.  See the answers to this and a range of myths /disinformation about COVID from the highly regarded Mayo Clinic:  https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/coronavirus/in-depth/coronavirus-myths/art-20485720

*The only effective steps you can take to avoid COVID infection are well documented:  

(1) Get one of the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer / BioNTech or Moderna, plus boosters *-- just like the vaccines you got as a child for polio, measles, mumps, rubella, tetanus, pertussis and diptheria, which used to sicken, hospitalize and kill tens of thousands every year in the USA.  Your parents / grandparents were undoubtedly overjoyed when the first polio vaccine was released in 1955!  If you are old enough, you also received the vaccine for small pox - a scourge of humans for thousands of years.  If you are an elder, you should also get the shingles vaccine - which prevents an extremely painful and miserable condition, plus the pneumonia vaccine - which prevents serious illness and death. 

*Note:  You will need to get COVID booster shots,* just like the annual flu vaccine update.  If you are older, you will also discover that you need updates for the vaccines you received as a child, e.g. 'DPT' (diptheria, pertussis and tetanus).  Vaccine strength declines with time in your body, and some viruses mutate constantly, e.g. flu and corona.  See:  https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/vaccinations-older-adults

*(2) Avoid crowds, maintain a 6+ foot distance from other people, and always wear a high quality, tight fitting N95 mask in public. * (NOT a cheap blue 'surgical mask' or bandana.)  Diligently followed, this definitely helps to reduce exposure and infection - but_ is no substitute _for vaccination now that reliable vaccines are available and free.  Remember, people tried to isolate themselves for thousands of years from small pox, polio, measles, mumps, rubella, diptheria, etc -- with varying degrees of disaster.  Vaccines for these previously common diseases are a modern miracle.

*Note: No vaccine is 100% protective - take extra steps if you are in a high risk group. * If you are in a high-risk group for COVID illness, e.g. with cancer, diabetes 1 or 2, a chronic lung disease, chronic kidney disease, chronic liver disease, dementia, disability, heart conditions, HIV infection or a compromised immune system, you should definitely cover all of the bases - including COVID vaccination, boosters and all of the steps in #2.  Make every effort to avoid infection with this nasty and clever virus.  See:  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/need-extra-precautions/people-with-medical-conditions.html

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

*Cheap insults and no evidence. * That's par for the course for Antivaxxers, Global Warming Deniers, QAnon followers, etc.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

I really don't know why I keep letting our resident troll bait me. I am trying to quit, honestly.


*Vitamin C and COVID-19*
Harri Hemilä and Angelique M. E. de Man

Additional article information

*Abstract*
In numerous animal studies, vitamin C has prevented and alleviated viral and bacterial infections. In a few dozen placebo-controlled trials with humans, vitamin C has shortened infections caused by respiratory viruses, which indicates that the vitamin can also influence viral infections in humans. In critically ill patients, plasma vitamin C levels are commonly very low. Gram doses of vitamin C are needed to increase the plasma vitamin C levels of critically ill patients to the levels of ordinary healthy people. A meta-analysis of 12 trials with 1,766 patients calculated that vitamin C reduced the length of ICU stay on average by 8%. Another meta-analysis found that vitamin C shortened the duration of mechanical ventilation in ICU patients. Two randomized placebo-controlled trials found statistically significant reduction in the mortality of sepsis patients. The effects of vitamin C on acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) frequently complicating COVID-19 pneumonia should be considered. Vitamin C is a safe and inexpensive essential nutrient.
*Keywords: *artificial respiration, ascorbic acid, coronavirus, critical care, pneumonia, respiratory distress syndrome, respiratory tract infections
*Introduction*
About 100 animal studies have shown that vitamin C can prevent and alleviate many kinds of viral and bacterial infections (1, 2). Because of the great diversity in the infectious agents in those studies, it is evident that the effect of vitamin C is not restricted to any specific virus or bacterium. Furthermore, in the early literature, pneumonia was reported to be common in patients suffering from vitamin C deficiency (3, 4), which also indicates that the vitamin can have clinically relevant effects in the protection against infections in humans. Vitamin C may improve the immune response to viral infections through the stimulation of the proliferation and function of T-lymphocytes and NK-lymphocytes, and the production of interferon (2, 5, 6).
*Evidence Indicating That Vitamin C Might Influence COVID-19*
Several of the numerous animal studies on vitamin C and infections (1, 2) are relevant when considering the potential role of the vitamin against the new SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus. Vitamin C increased the resistance of chick embryo tracheal organ cultures to infection caused by an avian coronavirus (7), and protected broiler chicks against an avian coronavirus (8). In addition, in septic mice with acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS), vitamin C administration downregulated proinflammatory genes, enhanced epithelial barrier function, and improved alveolar fluid clearance (9, 10). In addition, the deficiency of vitamin C increased lung pathology caused by influenza A in mice (11).
A number of controlled vitamin C trials in humans are also important when considering the new coronavirus. A few dozen placebo-controlled trials with humans showed that regularly administered ≥1 g/day vitamin C shortened infections caused by respiratory viruses in adults by 8%, and in children by 18% (12). Respiratory viruses form a heterogeneous group and their distribution varies over time and location. Therefore, types of viruses have varied between the trials and it is unlikely that the benefit of vitamin C is explained by effects on just a certain respiratory virus or virus group. Because the effect of vitamin C on the diverse group of respiratory viruses seems non-specific, it seems plausible that vitamin C may also have effects on the new coronavirus.
In the placebo-controlled trials on the common cold (12), the magnitude of effect of regularly administered vitamin C has not been very large and does not justify regular vitamin C supplementation in normal situations. However, the new coronavirus causes an illness that is much more severe than ordinary respiratory virus infections and frequently causes pneumonia complicated by ARDS. Therefore, even moderate benefits of an 8–18% decrease in the duration of respiratory virus infections would justify consideration of vitamin C supplementation. Moreover, in the early literature, pneumonia was described as a common complication of frank vitamin C deficiency, scurvy, and two small controlled trials indicated that vitamin C might have therapeutic benefits against pneumonia (3, 4).
The particular concern with COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, is that ICU treatment is needed for a rather high proportion of patients. There is much evidence that critically ill patients have reduced plasma levels of vitamin C, which is explained by the increased depletion of the vitamin in their body so that one third of ICU patients may have as low vitamin C levels as vitamin C deficient patients (13, 14). In particular, a recent survey found that out of 18 COVID-19 patients, 17 had undetectable vitamin C levels and one patient had a very low level (15). Another recent study also reported low vitamin C plasma levels in COVID-19 patients, and non-survivors had half the plasma level of survivors (16). Although 0.1 g/day of vitamin C can maintain ordinary plasma levels in healthy persons (17), critically ill patients need much higher doses (2–3 g/day) to increase the plasma vitamin C levels to the ordinary range (13, 18). It would therefore seem reasonable to screen plasma vitamin C levels in ICU patients and administer vitamin C to those with low levels. Unfortunately, vitamin C assay with HPLC is quite expensive and therefore not usually available in daily practice, and the cheaper tests are less accurate.
A meta-analysis of 12 controlled trials with 1,766 patients found that vitamin C had shortened ICU stay on average by 8% (13). Another meta-analysis of eight trials found that vitamin C shortened the duration of mechanical ventilation in patients who needed the longest ventilation (19). Furthermore, Zabet et al. (20) reported that vitamin C reduced mortality in 28 sepsis patients by 78% (_P_ = 0.01; based on 2/14 vs. 9/14) and Fowler et al. (21) reported that vitamin C reduced mortality in 167 patients with sepsis and ARDS by 35% (_P_ = 0.01; based on 25/84 vs. 38/83). A reanalysis of the latter trial showed that during the 4-day vitamin C administration, mortality was decreased in the vitamin C group with RR = 0.19 (95% CI 0.06–0.55) (22). During the 4-day intervention, the number needed to treat was 5.5 (95% CI 3.5–12.5), which means that one death was prevented in five to six patients by vitamin C (22).
*Discussion*
Although there is as yet no direct evidence indicating that vitamin C is beneficial specifically against COVID-19, the reported benefits of vitamin C in the ICU context suggest that it could be considered for patients.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 4, 2022)

*First: congrats for quoting a real scientific study.  

Second, did you notice that this study is outdated* *-- from January of 2021? * At the point, the first COVID vaccine had been released in December of 2020 and was not generally available.  People were naturally desperate.  Everyone was looking for something that might help.

*Third: did you notice the first sentence in 'Discussion'? * "Although there is as yet no direct evidence indicating that vitamin C is beneficial specifically against COVID-19, the reported benefits of vitamin C in the ICU context suggest that it could be considered for patients."  In other words, they were hopeful, but there was no evidence that vitamin C was effective.

*Fourth:  By the end of 2021, significant research was completed* on potential COVID treatments.  Here is what they found for vitamin C:  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8552785/

*Fifth:  Now we have COVID vaccines that are tested, effective and safe. * In fact, COVID vaccines have been successfully tested in hundreds of millions of people across the globe - more than almost any other new medication.  See:  https://www.yalemedicine.org/news/covid-19-vaccine-comparison

*We also have new treatments for people who contract COVID*, which are much more effective.  See:  https://www.yalemedicine.org/news/covid-19-treatment-drugs  

*In summary, you should trust proven medical science.  *Thousands of experts have been working on COVID , desperately trying to find effective vaccines and treatments.  Excellent results were delivered quickly.  We should all appreciate their efforts, which helped millions of families and people worldwide.  

*It is also a good idea to stay healthy and take supplements that are helpful, *e.g. to avoid vitamin D deficiency if you don't go out in the sun, etc.  

*It is also a good idea to avoid 'miracle cures' *broadcast on the internet, Facebook and email, 'pop medicine' hucksters like Dr. Oz, and the legion of healthcare scams that are as old as civilization itself.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 4, 2022)

Your fonts are growing as you keep googling. I am tired of trying to tell you that I am results oriented. It matters little what you google and post. I carefully research what I do and get results that benefit me. If that doesn't fit your MO so be it. Since Vitamin-C works for me I don't care what you google about it. Don't confuse your google with my real life experience or the real life experience of others who think outside the box. 

I don't know if it makes you feel superior to hijack this thread or if you have some other motive. I think I have made my point with those who may have a sincere interest or need so keep on amusing yourself with your prattle (and rudeness). 

BTW if you really closely review the NCBI lab tests on fenbendazole it may become apparent to you why they got negative results.


----------



## dsteinhorn (Jun 5, 2022)

Fascinating discussion.  As a hospice doctor, I would say that death is natural, so why do we fight it so hard.  People who advocate natural treatments are hoping to engage the body's own abilities to heal.  That is a good thing to try when faced with disease.  The bigger issue is that we are not living wisely and figuring out what we need to do with our lives while we have our health.  That question focuses on personal responsibility and avoids the arguments against big Pharma (a double-edged sword).


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 5, 2022)

dsteinhorn said:


> Fascinating discussion.  As a hospice doctor, I would say that death is natural, so why do we fight it so hard.  People who advocate natural treatments are hoping to engage the body's own abilities to heal.  That is a good thing to try when faced with disease.  The bigger issue is that we are not living wisely and figuring out what we need to do with our lives while we have our health.  That question focuses on personal responsibility and avoids the arguments against big Pharma (a double-edged sword).



Yes, but I love to bash Big Pharma because they all lie repeatedly. Now, I do actually accept that they only do what they can get away with. I blame the worthless FDA and SEC more. Every single pharma company LIES about the efficacy of their products because why not? The public generally doesn't know or ask questions, although it's very odd to portray people taking the poisons as being extremely fit and exercising in every commercial when the exact opposite is true. If the commercials were indicative, Nursing homes would be filled with healthy people that have taken the drugs for 50 years, not people screaming and begging for Death.

The FDA never asks questions unless there is pressure, and is really only good for finding a bad batch of Spinach every few years. It's only when it's beneficial to a certain company that rhymes with Pfizer that they take action against J&J for their vaccine, but everything from Pfizer gets magically approved, no questions asked. Huh, I wonder how that could be, "Doctor" Scott Gottleib, former FDA commissioner and current Pfizer BOD member... No conflict of interest there, even though there is a long line of that between the agency and the pharma companies. 

Then there is the SEC, which does absolutely nothing to protect investors from fraud committed by the CEO's of pharma companies. Every pharma company does it, there's almost a code that they aren't cool if they don't. Clovis Oncology released positive results for one of their drugs and the share price shot up around $100. Then it was discovered that the CEO falsified everything and the price tanked to where it is now, under $1. The SEC fined the CEO $200k or something like that, which is a tiny fraction of the $$$$$$ he made cashing out his options. He's still there.

Now, as a Dr. that isn't currently in the business of prescribing treatments, would you look at the data presented or look behind the curtain of Clovis Oncology, considering the FDA doesn't ever do their job effectively?

I bet as a end stage Doc, you see the culmination of years or decades of the use of Allopathic poisons on a far greater scale than people laying there having fulfilled a life where they might have used too much Turmeric or Juniper Berries.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 5, 2022)

I'll give an example that doesn't involve big pharma. A couple of years ago I thought I had a cataract on my right eye and was treating it with NAC eye drops (that I had formulated). When I had an eye exam my opthamologist informed me that it was a pterygium. Moshe Rogosnitzky was repurposing low dosage dipyridamole for pterygium treatment and told me where I could procure the drops.

Long story made short the offshore vendor dried up before I got results. The eye drops costed pennies to make but I could not find a source for dipyridamole powder and could not purchase dipyridamole tablets or capsules w/o a prescription. Moshe couldn't include me in his trials as I had already begun a regimen of use. Moshe thought that after approval the drops would have to sell for around the price of Restasis drops due to the high cost of clinical trials. Moshe made the discovery in 2012 but the drops are still not available in the US. I ended up with surgical removal of the pterygium.

Meanwhile I continue the NAC drops hoping to slow or prevent cataracts as I do show some evidence of their beginning growth. There is an offshore source for dipyridamole tablets but with shipping would cost me around $50 for 60 (IIRC) so I haven't taken the gamble. It would involve scraping off the pill coating, powdering a pill and dissolving it in a pH of 6 (IIRC) then re-adjusting the pH of the final low dosage solution for comfort.

Bottom line: The system that protects us also cramps our freedom and keeps cures so far away that some of us will never experience them. I have a missionary doctor friend who gets pharmaceuticals for as low as 10 cents on the dollar but I hate to lean on him for a home project. I use to go on mission trips with him and work in the pharmacy but I don't do world travel anymore. The troll who's bugging me has no clue  ·   ·   ·

NAC eye drops first became available for pets but NCBI has found that they probably work.  I think they are advertised now as an eye lubricant (to stay under the radar) and sell for $39 for 5 ml ($229.41 per oz). I make mine 1 oz at a time for pennies.

And that's why I keep track on possible cancer cures. They are not offered as miracle cures and are relatively inexpensive. If I had cancer I would definitely try the fenbendazole protocol, probably before subjecting myself to the abuse of radiation and chemo. I am getting very favorable results with topical fenbendazole paste and diclofenac sodium gel and the good news is that I can apply them forever if needed. The combination cost me less than the copay for a tube of fluorouracil.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 5, 2022)

Spicoli43 said:


> Hey XXXXX XXX...
> 
> There are no Covid vaccines first of all, and if the "vaccines" from Pfizer and Moderna were 95% effective like they said, there wouldn't have ever been a need for a booster.
> 
> ...



*You apparently do not understand viruses and vaccines.  *

*Viruses mutate, and some much more than others *-- particularly when they are widespread globally and have lots of opportunities to mutate and create more effective / communicable variants , like the corona and flu viruses. So a vaccine (like the mRNA COVID vaccines) may be 95% effective against the version it was designed for, but less effective against new variants like Omicron. This is also true with the flu virus - hence the need for annual booster shots.
*Vaccine effectiveness wanes with time:  *Your body develops the strongest response typically 30 to 90 days after vaccination.  Depending on the vaccine, this protection wanes with time.  Hence the need for elders to get a DTP (Diptheria, Tettanus,Pertussis) booster.  The same is true with COVID vaccines, where protection wanes more rapidly.  Hence the need for boosters.


*COVID vaccines and protection against severe illness, hospitalization and death: * New variants of the Corona virus are much more communicable - which means that you may catch COVID even if you are immunized and boosted - a 'breakthrough' infection.  This does not mean, however, that vaccination was ineffective,   COVID vaccination and boosters significantly reduce the risk of severe illness, hospitalization and death - if you catch a new variant.  See:

https://www.mayoclinic.org/coronavirus-covid-19/covid-variant-vaccine

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2791949

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2115481#:~:text=Vaccines%20against%20severe%20acute%20respiratory,related%20severe%20disease%20and%20death.

*Vaccines are less effective in elders: * Our immune systems become less responsive to vaccines as we age.  So stronger versions and boosters are more important for elders.  See the recommendations for vaccines for older people:  https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/vaccinations-older-adults Note that newer vaccines are more important as you age, e.g. for pneumonia, shingles and flu.


*Vaccination helps to protect your family, friends and neighbors:  * You may not be in a high risk group for severe illness and death with COVID -- but a family member or neighbor could easily be.   Vaccination helps to reduce the spread of COVID and protect your family and community.  Conversely, refusing to be vaccinated for COVID, polio, measles, mumps, rubella, diptheria etc creates greater risks for your family and community.  The plagues of the past are in the past, thanks to vaccines.  Let's keep it that way.
*Finally, you repeated false conspiracy theories about COVID and Dr. Fauci. * 

*First, COVID is definitely not "over' and herd immunity has not been achieved*, given the spread of new variants -- as anyone who is aware of recent news can tell you:




*Second, neither Pfizer nor Modera are "owned" or controlled by Dr. Fauci.  *Dr. Fauci is also vaccinated against Covid.  Spreading disinformation like this is a disservice to Dr. Fauci and everyone who reads this site.  See:  

https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-fauci-pfizer/fact-check-anthony-fauci-is-not-part-of-pfizer-as-posts-claim-idUSL1N2P31NR

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/02/23/what-dr-fauci-can-do-now-that-he-is-fully-vaccinated-against-covid.html

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 5, 2022)

We know you're a worthless maggot TROLL BOY who couldn't fight his way out of a paper sack. Congrats on reporting my posts though, that shows evidence you're a Big Boy!!! 

I can't even eviscerate your dumb as tar post because you'll go tell your Daddy moderator on me... 

WAH!!! Make him stop spreading TRUE information!!!

Everybody knows you're full of S.

Now go report me, maggot.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 5, 2022)

One of the best feelings I have experienced was when a friend came up to me in a grocery store and told me I had probably saved his life. He had been experiencing wild BP fluctuations about a year earlier and I had suggested hawthorn berry which works by relaxing (or dilating) arteries rather than inducing a bit of heart failure to lower BP.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 5, 2022)

I remember when the Fake Fraud Fauci, who bankrolled the creation of the Covid Virus, was eviscerated by a REAL Doctor, Senator Paul...

The Fake Fraud Fauci shakes like a leaf because he knows he's guilty. I'm not a Republican, but it will be fun to watch them destroy the Demonrats next year after they take the House and Senate.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 5, 2022)

*Dipyridamole has been found effective for a range of eye conditions. * Note that there are many studies - before and after Moshe Rogosnitzky's paper in 2015:  You can find the scientific studies on Google Scholar, although you will need filter out the chaff:  https://scholar.google.com

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4779994/

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/287971456_Ocular_Applications_of_Dipyridamole_A_Review_of_Indications_and_Routes_of_Administration

*Moshe Rognosnitzky's company, Drug Rediscovery Group, Ltd., is a for-profit pharma company* that works with other pharma companies:  https://drugrediscovery.com/pipeline/

*Dipyridamole is not 'natural' or risk free, and some side effects can be serious*. In other words, _talk to your physician first!_: https://medlineplus.gov/druginfo/meds/a682830.html

*In addition to contraindications noted in this study, solutions used for eye drops MUST be sterile! * This is difficult to do at home if you are not prepared for and familiar with sterile processes.  Plus the precise dosage is important, as noted above.  *Clearly this is not a "do it myself" job. *Your physician can recommend a 'compounding' pharmacy.  Tablets may be best, which is a simple solution.

https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/dipyridamole/

*Pterygium and Pinguecula are different from cataracts:*

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-diseases/pinguecula-and-pterygium

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 5, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> One of the best feelings I have experienced was when a friend came up to me in a grocery store and told me I had probably saved his life. He had been experiencing wild BP fluctuations about a year earlier and I had suggested hawthorn berry which works by relaxing (or dilating) arteries rather than inducing a bit of heart failure to lower BP.



*Anecdotal 'stories' like this are notoriously inaccurate with an "N of 1"  

Here is more information on 'Hawthorne Berry', benefits risks and contraindications.*  The readers of HouseRepairTalk.com deserve better than the amateur, incomplete information provided by Eddie T - which can be dangerous rather than helpful.  In short, talk to your physician first!

Medical students are reminded of the same problem:  "The physician who treats himself has a fool for a patient."

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/hawthorn-uses-and-risks

https://www.mountsinai.org/health-library/herb/hawthorn

https://www.aarp.org/health/drugs-supplements/info-09-2012/can-hawthorn-lower-high-blood-pressure.html

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2831618/

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/consumer-health/in-depth/herbal-supplements/art-20046488
`


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 5, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Dipyridamole has been found effective for a range of eye conditions. * Note that there are many studies - before and after Moshe Rogosnitzky's paper in 2015:  You can find the scientific studies on Google Scholar, although you will need filter out the chaff:  https://scholar.google.com
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4779994/
> 
> ...


Why are you posting all this stuff and saying I hope it is helpful? Everyone here knows that you only learned about Moshe through my comments. They are also literate enough to realize that I already shared the fact that Moshe and I had an established rapport. If you are trying to convince someone that you are being helpful and clarifying things I am afraid you are going to be disappointed. I suspect everyone has you pegged for exactly what you are.

If you recall I explained that what I thought was a cataract turned out to be a pterygium but that I do have a trace of cataract growth. Dipyridamole drops show efficacy with respect to a number of eye conditions including pterygium, cataracts and dry eye.  As I posted the drops are still not available after these several years that I have been following their  progress (or the lack thereof). 

I continue to formulate NAC eye drops and you have the gall to inform me they should be sterile?  I am thinking that you are a very strange person because for all your prattle you are helping no-one and could possibly harm someone that needs to know that options are available for those in need.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 5, 2022)

As for an "N of 1" as my wife's internist said that's acceptable if you happen to be that one (N must at least be 2, me and my friend). Actually many more because hawthorn berry is listed in the Bible of Alternative Medicine which the internist had a copy of. I suspect NCBI has info on it as well since it has efficacy. BeBe I am afraid that you are making a fool of yourself here.

I just had an afterthought, an 'N of 1' is prolly a certainty with respect my current use of both fenbendazole paste and diclofenac gel for precancerous actinic keratosis and  sun damaged skin. I will be sharing it on some skin cancer and other forums as time progresses.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 5, 2022)

I forgot to mention Moshe's concern over my detailed plan to formulate dipyridamole drops of a somewhat precise low dose concentration from a pill was that my solution could break down. He thought dipyridamole powder should be used and that I should use a compounding pharmacy to prepare it. That presented a couple of problem for me (1) that I was unable to get the powder in less than a kilogram purchase from India (if at all) and (2) that a compounding pharmacy would require a prescription (and prolly be cost prohibitive as well).

If I go the pill route I may take a chance on the pill coating and filler being harmless in the low content that would be present in the final low dosage product.

Now for all who may be following this forum note that I have been open in my discussion and have made no claims other than stating the facts of what I am doing and some hint at the research that I have done over the several years. In the case of the topical skin treatments I have only researched enough to know that neither pharmaceutical I am applying will do harm and if it's working for me that may be anecdotal but so what? If someone else should choose to try it, If it works for you great, if not walk away but don't let some snowflake scare you away using anecdotal as a weapon.

Likewise with regard to hawthorn berry. I learned about it in a parking lot. An acquaintance told me his BIL used some kind of berry supplement and ended up not having to get his second carotid artery surgically cleaned. That sounded good to me so i did some research finding it was hawthorn berry. I added it to my supplement regimen with the hope that it would keep my arteries clean. It wasn't until sometime later that I noticed that my BP was that of a teen. That's the story I told the internist. He laughed but came back with the Bible of Alternative Medicine and told me I might find it to be of interest. I looked it up and later we had the 'N of 1' discussion. Placebo had nothing to do with it as the BP change was a surprise to me (in effect a blind study with an 'N of 1'). Doncha just love a coincidence with a happy ending!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 6, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Second, neither Pfizer nor Modera are "owned" or controlled by Dr. Fauci. *


Fauci has admitted to owning stock in those companies and they basically own Fauci and all TV doctors!
TV Dr. Gottlieb is always announced as a "board member of Pfizer"... expect him to lie!
Pfizer has already admitted its deadly fake 'vaccine' shots don't work on current or future flus and its claims of 95% effective on past flus was just "wishful thinking" !!!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 6, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Steve McQueen died of mesothelioma, which is caused the exposure to asbestos. *


Anything but admit the truth... and cigarettes contained asbestos... cigarette smoke has like 500 poisons in it... so STOP SMOKING !!! 








						Asbestos & Smoking | How Exposure to Both Impacts Health
					

Exposure to both asbestos and cigarette smoke increases the risk of lung cancer, but not mesothelioma.




					www.asbestos.com
				



.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 6, 2022)

dsteinhorn said:


> The bigger issue is that we are not living wisely and figuring out what we need to do with our lives while we have our health.


Not "we"... SOME people aren't living wisely... and even knowingly succumb to one or more deadly ADDITIONS... and even strongly support their addictions! Even the White House currently does that! 
Personally, I live healthy and am aimed at age 150 or more... Also try to protect others from evil people... and even from themselves... a thankless job... but I still do it...


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 6, 2022)

I watched Full Measure on TV last night. They were summarizing the past season. A couple of mentions were their investigations of the overstated number of COVID deaths and the overstated benefit of jabs.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 6, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I watched Full Measure on TV last night. They were summarizing the past season. A couple of mentions were their investigations of the overstated number of COVID deaths and the overstated benefit of jabs.


Yes, Covid truths we knew all along finally slowly being admitted publicly...


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 6, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> Anything but admit the truth... and cigarettes contained asbestos... cigarette smoke has like 500 poisons in it... so STOP SMOKING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Only ONE cigarette manufacturer *(Lorillard Tobacco Company’s “Kent Micronite” brand) produced cigarettes with filters that contained asbestos.  This is well known and y*ou should have checked your facts before you posted*.  See:

https://www.asbestos.com/products/cigarette-filters/


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 6, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I watched Full Measure on TV last night. They were summarizing the past season. A couple of mentions were their investigations of the overstated number of COVID deaths and the overstated benefit of jabs.



*This is yet-another example of why you should not depend on ANY pop media for healthcare advice!  This applies to right / left media channels.  *Research and double-check reliable medical sites, e.g. Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic,  American Cancer Society, etc.  (.org, .edu and .gov sites are generally more reliable; .com shows an obvious profit interest.)

For the story on 'Full Measure' see:

https://www.mediamatters.org/sinclair-broadcast-group/sharyl-attkisson-got-show-after-years-pushing-misinformation-and


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 6, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I watched Full Measure on TV last night. They were summarizing the past season. A couple of mentions were their investigations of the overstated number of COVID deaths and the overstated benefit of jabs.



*Please provide a professional, reliable source for your wild claims that the number of COVID deaths has been overestimated!!! * This would require a _vast international conspiracy_, because COVID is an international crisis.  For example see:

https://covid19.who.int

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/region/germany

https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/cases-2019-ncov-eueea

https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/dossiers/coronavirus-covid-19

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-03284-3

https://www.helsinkitimes.fi/finland/finland-news/domestic/21289-hs-finland-had-more-covid-19-deaths-in-first-quarter-of-2022-than-whole-2021.html

https://www.hpsc.ie/a-z/respiratory/coronavirus/novelcoronavirus/surveillance/weeklyreportoncovid-19deathsreportedinireland/

... and this is only a handful of countries who have been hammered by COVID!  In short, *DO YOUR HOMEWORK* before you post conspiracy theories and false information!


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 6, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> Fauci has admitted to owning stock in those companies and they basically own Fauci and all TV doctors!
> TV Dr. Gottlieb is always announced as a "board member of Pfizer"... expect him to lie!
> Pfizer has already admitted its deadly fake 'vaccine' shots don't work on current or future flus and its claims of 95% effective on past flus was just "wishful thinking" !!!



*More wild claims with zero evidence.*


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

You're really working hard for your Biscuit ration, Troll... Nobody here believes any of your Gubment propaganda. My background is in Psychology. Get Lost.


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 7, 2022)

Name calling rather than evidence?


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 7, 2022)

*Here is an update on the latest variants of the Corona virus; *two more variants are on the loose.  With a huge worldwide population of infected people, the Corona virus has a large 'workspace' for mutations - similar to the flu virus.  Let's hope it doesn't create a more deadly version:

*With BA.2.12.1 now dominant in US, experts eye new subvariants BA.4 and BA.5*
New data suggests BA.4, BA.5 are better at evading immune responses than BA.2.12.1.
Read in Ars Technica: https://apple.news/AlZzUn0QTSHWewNd427EjXQ


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> Name calling rather than evidence?



I have been calling you a Troll the whole time because that's what you are. Other than reporting me because your Nancy feelings were hurt, you didn't complain about the Troll tag. Now you do?

None of us need to prove anything to you. We know the truth because we look behind the curtain... Why did the Fake Fraud Fauci rub the wrong shoulder? He couldn't even feel the "Needle" because it never happened?

With Millions having died from the Vaccine, how is it that NO members of Congress or the White House staff or any of the News preachers have dropped?


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 7, 2022)

*"Millions dead from the Vaccine"???  This is another wild claim without evidence. * Did you know that the USA has a vaccine safety tracking system - VAERS - that has been used for decades to log and report problems with every vaccine?  Patients and healthcare professionals nationwide report incidents with vaccines.

See:  https://vaers.hhs.gov
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/vaers.html

You can download VAERS data directly, or search for specific vaccines, events, manufacturers, etc.  Here is a summary for COVID vaccines:   COVID-19 Vaccination

*Similarly the EU and other nations also monitor the safety of vaccines, including COVID vaccines.  *For example see:

*EU:* https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/human-regulatory/overview/public-health-threats/coronavirus-disease-covid-19/treatments-vaccines/vaccines-covid-19/safety-covid-19-vaccines

*UK: * https://www.gov.uk/guidance/monitoring-reports-of-the-effectiveness-of-covid-19-vaccination

*Japan:  *https://www.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanwpc/PIIS2666-6065(22)00057-8.pdf

There are no reports, worldwide, of significant numbers of adverse events with COVID vaccines - let alone deaths.

This is yet-another example of the need to avoid healthcare claims on Facebook, pop media, email, etc - and check with reputable sources.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

You just absolutely destroyed ever bit of credibility you have. Everybody with knowledge knows the Gubment fudges all the numbers. VAERS data represents about 2% of actual side effects / deaths. 

Is that seriously the limitation of your cognition? Everything the Gubment and Media says is 100% true?


----------



## BvilleBound (Jun 7, 2022)

*Again, extreme claims with no evidence. * "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence." as Carl Sagan famously said, updating a statement by Laplace.  By your lights, governments worldwide would have to be part of a massive worldwide conspiracy to 'hide' the impact of COVID vaccines.   In addition to the USA, EU, Britain and Japan, noted above, this would have to include:

*Finland: * https://thl.fi/en/web/infectious-diseases-and-vaccinations/what-s-new/coronavirus-covid-19-latest-updates/vaccines-and-coronavirus/safety-of-covid-19-vaccines

*Norway:* https://legemiddelverket.no/english/covid-19-and-medicines/vaccines-against-covid-19/reported-suspected-adverse-reactions-of-covid-19-vaccines

*Brazil: *https://www.uppsalareports.org/articles/pharmacovigilance-in-brazil/

*Chile: * https://www.minsal.cl/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/IMPLEMENTACIÓN-DE-LA-FARMACOVIGILANCIA-PARA-vacunas-SARS-Cov-2-VF.pdf

*Costa Rica: * http://www.notificacentroamerica.net/n/Pages/mapa.aspx#no-back-button

*Mexico: * https://codigof.mx/presenta-cofepris-vigiflow-la-nueva-herramienta-de-notificaciones-para-la-farmacovigilancia/

*etc.  etc.  etc. ....*


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

Is that seriously the limitation of your cognition? 

YEP, I guess it is... BAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 7, 2022)

> In addition to contraindications noted in this study, solutions used for eye drops MUST be sterile! This is difficult to do at home if you are not prepared for and familiar with sterile processes. Plus the precise dosage is important, as noted above. Clearly this is not a "do it myself" job. Your physician can recommend a 'compounding' pharmacy. *Tablets may be best, which is a simple solution.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beware of the troll and *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE TAKE A DIPYRIDAMOLE TABLET FOR PTERYGIUM OR OTHER EYE CONDITIONS AS IT IS AN ANTI-CLOTTING AGENT !!!!*
I make sterile saline solution and assume the sterility of the additives but I make only one ounce at a time and keep the dropper bottles in the refrigerator. Sterility is a bit overrated as we get tap water in our eyes when we shower and ocean, river, lake or pool water in our eyes when we swim normally with no ill effects.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 7, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> Name calling rather than evidence?


We're not going to do your research for you! And since you know nothing that is true, you have a lot of research to do...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 7, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> the Corona virus has a large 'workspace' for mutations - similar to the flu virus.


Covid Corona virus is simply "THE FLU" !!! Always has been... inflated to major BS by the Democrats to slow the Trump Booming Economy...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 7, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> double-check reliable medical sites
> 
> For the story on 'Full Measure' see:


There are no reliable medical sites any more... they've all been bought off with $$Billions from the deadly nonworking shots makers... 

And it's the FAKE NEWS falsely declaring that full measure is 'misinformation'...


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

Apparently the Troll's shift is over at the boiler room... He will be back Tomorrow, needs to pay the light bill.









						Dr. David Gorski, Pharma Troll, Comes Out From Under the Bridge
					

Note: Many of us have been subjected to David Gorski's.... blog. James Grundvig shines a light under the ole troll bridge. Trip trap trip trap.... Imagine a breast cancer doctor who devotes his life to shaming, ridiculing and dismissing.... WOMEN....



					www.ageofautism.com


----------



## Eddie_T (Jun 7, 2022)

I liked the line, '  ·  ·  ·  a pharma unflushable never mind how hard we flush the **** is still there!'


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 7, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I liked the line, '  ·  ·  ·  a pharma unflushable never mind how hard we flush the **** is still there!'



HAHAHA... Exactly what we got.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 8, 2022)

Our fully deadly fake 'vacccine'd shotted and boosted fat boy Democrat mayor just got the flu again... 








						Mayor tests positive for coronavirus; will temporarily work from home
					

Despite being fully vaccinated and receiving one booster shot, Mayor Kapszukiewicz tested positive for coronavirus Tuesday, and will spend at least the ...




					www.toledoblade.com


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 8, 2022)

This is so sweet: Fully deadly fake 'vaccine'd shotted couple die while holding hands:








						Vaccinated couple die of COVID-19 holding hands
					

A fully vaccinated Michigan couple died from COVID-19 one minute apart and holding hands. Cal Dunham, 59, and his wife Linda Durham, 66, had preexisting health conditions and contracted COVID-…




					thehill.com


----------



## Spicoli43 (Jun 8, 2022)

Here's an article for our Troll, but I suspect he tucked his tail and ran.









						TWO New Studies Show Link Between Incurable, Degenerative Brain Disease and the Experimental Covid-19 Vaccine
					

Two new clinical studies – one peer-reviewed by researchers in Turkey, and one pre-print by researchers in France – have begun to establish an alarming link between an incurable, degenerative brain disease called Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) and the experimental Covid-19 vaccine. CJD is a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## BuzzLOL (Jun 9, 2022)

Creutzfeldt-Jakob is also known as Mad Cow, Kuru, and Scrapie..


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 2, 2022)

Ivermectin has also been shown to be effective in treating a number of cancer types. It's sad but true that It will never be approved by the FDA because it is generic. A serious fact is that only drugs which can be patented will ever, ever be pushed for FDA approval. The mainstream media and its trolls will vilify anyone who seeks to promote ivermectin, fenbendazole and such. I know of someone on another forum that is using ivermectin experimentally to treat prostate cancer. He's had no ill effects.

BTW I am experiencing good results using fenbendazole and diclofenac in topical application for sun damaged skin. I haven't tried ivermectin but plan to purchase some to keep on hand in case it's needed for COVID.

Also, for anyone that has dogs horse paste ivermectin can be used as a heart worm preventative and treatment but you have to do the research. Some herding breeds can't tolerate it and one has to be sure of dosage levels. My wife has a nephew that uses it for his coon hounds. I don't know if he has used it for COVID or not.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 25, 2022)

People who read, do their research and are willing to experiment will always seem crazy to those don't.


----------



## Yod12 (Jul 26, 2022)

Spicoli43 said:


> I have been calling you a Troll the whole time because that's what you are. Other than reporting me because your Nancy feelings were hurt, you didn't complain about the Troll tag. Now you do?
> 
> None of us need to prove anything to you. We know the truth because we look behind the curtain... Why did the Fake Fraud Fauci rub the wrong shoulder? He couldn't even feel the "Needle" because it never happened?
> 
> With Millions having died from the Vaccine, how is it that NO members of Congress or the White House staff or any of the News preachers have dropped?


Ivermectin IS approved by the FDA and has been for many, many years. In fact it won the Nobel prize many, many years ago. Anyone who reads and does their research will find that Ivermectin used for animals is a COMPLETELY different formulation than that use for humans.


----------



## Yod12 (Jul 26, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *"Millions dead from the Vaccine"???  This is another wild claim without evidence. * Did you know that the USA has a vaccine safety tracking system - VAERS - that has been used for decades to log and report problems with every vaccine?  Patients and healthcare professionals nationwide report incidents with vaccines.
> 
> See:  https://vaers.hhs.gov
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/vaers.html
> ...


How about this - directly from the FDA and Pfizer (which had to be forensically obtained)
A small batch of documents released by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in mid-November 2021, as a result of a lawsuit forcing their hand, revealed that in the first three months of the COVID jab rollout, Pfizer received 42,086 adverse event reports that included 1,223 deaths.

The first really large tranche of Pfizer documents — some 10,000 pages — was released by the FDA March 1, 2022. Included are nine pages of recorded side effects, about 158,000 different health problems in all.

To have 1,223 fatalities and 42,086 reports of injury in the first three months is a significant safety signal, especially when you consider that the 1976 swine flu vaccine was pulled after only 25 deaths.

The details of these documents reveal outrageous and damning information that both the FDA and Pfizer grossly manipulated data and concealed dangers that are now apparent.


The CDC recently very, very quietly removed tens of thousands of 'covid deaths' from their database - many including children, covering it up as "coding logic error".

Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) data reveal 70% of vaccinated U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention employees got breakthrough COVID infections in August 2021.


----------



## billshack (Jul 26, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> Ivermectin IS approved by the FDA and has been for many, many years. In fact it won the Nobel prize many, many years ago. Anyone who reads and does their research will find that Ivermectin used for animals is a COMPLETELY different formulation than that use for humans.


the truth


The FDA has not authorized or approved ivermectin for use in preventing or treating COVID-19 in humans or animals. Ivermectin is approved for human use to treat infections caused by some parasitic worms and head lice and skin conditions like rosacea.









						Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19
					

Using the Drug ivermectin to treat COVID-19 can be dangerous and even lethal. The FDA has not approved the drug for that purpose.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is additional info. The lack of FDA approval doesn't mean that it doesn't work it only means that it hasn't been through the process. The difference in animal use products is the carrier for the medication, flavors and etc. Here's a bit more info on ivermectin;

What is ivermectin?​Ivermectin is an anti-parasite medication used to treat parasitic diseases. It is FDA approved for use in humans to treat a variety of parasitic infections including parasitic worms, hookworm and whipworm. Ivermectin may also be used as an effective treatment for a wide range of other conditions and as a treatment of onchocerciasis, intestinal strongyloidiasis and onchocerciasis or river blindness.

The antiviral activity of Ivermectin has been shown against a wide range of RNA and DNA viruses, for example, dengue, Zika, yellow fever, and others.

Ivermectin and Covid-19 Treatment​Ivermectin is currently being investigated in a clinical trial as a potential COVID-19 treatment for the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 Virus, which is the virus that causes COVID-19. The FDA has not approved ivermectin for use in treating or preventing COVID-19 infection in humans. The World Health Organization (WHO) recommend not to use ivermectin in patients with COVID-19 to reduce viral replication, except in clinical trials.

Experimental studies for ivermectin as an adjunct treatment for antiviral effects of hospitalized adult COVID-19 patients: a randomized multi-center clinical trial. There is currently insufficient evidence from the COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel to recommend either for or against the use of ivermectin in Covid-19 patients for the treatment of severe or mild COVID-19 symptoms.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 26, 2022)

An update on my treatment of skin cancer or precancerous lesions. I was alternating between fenbendazole paste and diclofenac gel topical treatments. My theory being if they showed promise by killing cancer cells in vitro that direct and targeted application to damaged skin should yield similar results. Two lesions have healed but I have a thickened skin area I am still treating. I changed treatment from alternating medications during the day to using medications on alternate days. In doing so it seemed that fenbendazole paste was the one getting the best results. At present the skin damaged area is gradually decreasing with fenbendazole paste application multiple times per day with no side effects or irritation.


----------

